# Bolbena hottentotta



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had these guys before, but somehow ended up with all females on my 3rd generation, so I had to get them again.  L1 nymphs are only 2mm long. h34r: 







L1 Bolbena next to L1 Gongylus






L1 on a house fly






L1 next to a fruit fly h34r:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2009)

Cant see the pics  

I was thinking about trying these just for the gimmick of freakishly small mantids


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

I had an ooth of those once but it never hatched.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

Its a wonder they ever eat!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 15, 2009)

That is small.


----------



## phreeze (Jul 15, 2009)

Out of interest what do you feed them at L1 and how big are they when adults.

They are certainly an odd species.


----------



## leviatan (Jul 15, 2009)

Look this photo of Igor Siwanowicz -&gt; bolbena is this on the head  






also you HAVE TO see his macro gallery  

http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=768656


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Cant see the pics  I was thinking about trying these just for the gimmick of freakishly small mantids


They work for me. :huh: 



Rick said:


> I had an ooth of those once but it never hatched.


When I get ooths, I'll send you one or two free of charge.  

When they are this young they eat springtials.  I keep the mantids in the springtail culture so that they feed themselves.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 15, 2009)

To me there's nothing more to this species than just it's small size. I look at Phyllocrania, Gongylus and Idolomantis, and then I look at this - it just does not hold a candle to those larger, more spectacular species.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> To me there's nothing more to this species than just it's small size. I look at Phyllocrania, Gongylus and Idolomantis, and then I look at this - it just does not hold a candle to those larger, more spectacular species.


True, but I like them a lot for the very reason that they are small.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2009)

Ain't that true. it is all in the eye of beholder


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Ain't that true. it is all in the eye of beholder


That's exactly right. Besides, they are not nearly as nerve wracking to care for as the gongylus, idolomantis etc.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

you got that right buggy, only thing is gotta make sure u dont throw them out when cleaning... :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

Amazing photo


----------

